# Guess what the parentage is (1);



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 29, 2008)

Here is an informative game to demonstrate than it is not always easy to guess what a cross is...


----------



## slippertalker (Dec 29, 2008)

Are these all primaries or a bit more complex?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 29, 2008)

Do we win the Phrag. if we guess right?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 29, 2008)

My guess
(sargentianum or lindleyanum x richteri) or 

(Sorcerer's Apprentice x richteri)


----------



## slippertalker (Dec 29, 2008)

I see Sorceror's Apprentice or perhaps Urgandiae in this flower. Not too sure if there is much more but would guess not.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 29, 2008)

slippertalker said:


> Are these all primaries or a bit more complex?



two of them are are F3 and the third is F2 x F2


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 29, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Do we win the Phrag. if we guess right?



I will say yes but I can ship only in Canada!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 29, 2008)

Phrag-Plus said:


> I will say yes but I can ship only in Canada!



Heh heh, that's what I figured. Quick, somebody, email me the answer. :ninja:


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2008)

Phrag-Plus said:


> I will say yes but I can ship only in Canada!



I wish I knew, but I don't. I wouldn't mind a free plant. All I can say is it looks like it has sargentianum and longifolium in it. Other than that, I don't know.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 30, 2008)

Phrag-Plus said:


> two of them are are F3 and the third is F2 x F2


 ..... well that narrowed it down!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 30, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> ..... well that narrowed it down!



:evil:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok, after an interesting discussion about dominance and expression of genes in the Phragmipedium breeding, start in on with the possible misidentification of Sargeant Eric x caudatum v. warscewiczianum...
= 50% popowii + 25% sargentianum + 12,5% besseae + 12,5% longifolium...
I did mention than at the rate of 12,5% we are loosing the dominant characters.

Ok, I did say than the 3 crosses where using color dominant species; 
After few tries from the braves, let see what it is;

No 1: Is using Phragmipedium schlimii, it is Brainteaser = sargentianum x Calurum = 50% sargentianum + 37,5% longifolium + 12,5 schlimii
The two dominants here are sargentianum and longifolium, very close to Sorcerer’s Apprentice = 50% sargentianum + 50% longifolium.
Don’t ask why I name it that way, it tells by itself... It was teasing my understanding and my expectations...


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 2, 2009)

:rollhappy:The name is an EXCELLENT choice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree -- Puzzlement is another name you should use sometime...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 13, 2010)

I wanted to see what Brainteaser looked like again, but the pic is gone! I can't find any more pics. Could you put it back up, or send it to PhragWeb? It's not there either.


----------

